# COLOURCRAFT Collection UK



## LunaMac (Jul 8, 2009)

*I've just heard from Mac UK that they will be releasing the new Colourcraft Collection in stores here in the UK on 20th July. *​ 
*W()()()()()()T !!!!*​


----------



## FK79 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Colour Craft*

Some colour craft items are up on the website.

M·A·C Cosmetics | Search Results


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

Ooh, it looks as if it's all there now. Thanks for posting this as I'd given up checking over and over and resigned myself to waiting for the 13th.


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

yup naked honey and color craft are both up......im going to be so broke lol


----------



## Licota (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Retropinuplady* 

 
_yup naked honey and color craft are both up......im going to be so broke lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

But yet, so happy? Who said you can't buy happiness? Haha!


----------



## darklocke (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

Oh, but you can. You can!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

yay! i just hauled 2 msf's and one gloss. and when i get home i am hoping that hubby will treat me to the 226 and 131 brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 naked honey doesn't interest me but that is up on the site too...


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

Yay!!! i jus ordered 3 msfs 4 mes a lipgloss and the 131 n 226 brushes! i cnt wait till that little black box comes!!


----------



## Eleanor (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

Just in case you hadn't noticed we now have pro pans and palettes on the site too!!!!!!!!!!! No 15 pan though


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

^^OMG i missed that!! About time though!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

I missed them as well. That's brilliant news, especially since the pots have gone up to £11 now. I've been too lazy to phone my orders through lately so I've not bought any new pans for ages.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

I got Smooth Merge, the Honey Salve and Honey Light powder. I also treated myself to Myth lipstick whilst I was ordering as I've wanted it for a while now. On a tight budget at the moment as I have no job!

I'm also interested in the 131 - I haven't been keeping up recently, what is it mostly useful for?


----------



## theend (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

Urgh I thought it was out on Monday! I'm sick and can't go to the store. Just did my first online order - two blushes, 1 MSF, 1 lipglass.


----------



## minnie_moo (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

Ooops, I only planned on ordering Porcelain Pink & the 131, but I ended up with these two plus Daft Pink & Handfinish blushes, a 226 & Pollinator from Naked Honey...


----------



## mac_freak (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

i cant wait till monday to go to selfrdges and pick it up


----------



## LoopyLoo (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

Couple of questions\:

1.  Are there no mattes or amplifieds in this collection?
2.  Whats the diff between "mineralised" for the es's and the normal mac es's?  Does it look better on?

Thanks girls


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

my black box will be arriving tommorow! super excited!


----------



## artydistraction (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Colour Craft*

I ordered the msf in triple fusion, which will be my first msf, the madly creative lipstick, the limited eye brush (which lloks fab) and a msf blush - hand-made? online plus a couple of extra bits. Can't wait!


----------

